

Simple Ways To Help Your Design Suck Less - danw
http://jimwhimpey.com/blog/2007/simple-ways-to-help-your-design-suck-less-1/
Found via e1ven: <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=66871" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=66871</a>
======
iamwil
The liberal sprinkling of the word "always" makes me rather wary. It's easy to
just take it as "the way to do it", and don't know why, especially as a
programmer like myself. When things change later on, it's easy to end up being
one of those that just do it because you've been told to do it that way.

The general spirit of the article is spot on though. I liked the suggestion to
try using line height or spacing to differentiate headings from body, rather
than just to bold everything just because that's the browser default. The idea
of alignment points is something I knew implicitly, but never thought about
specifically. I think there's a book called Grid Systems that discusses this.

The idea of web design is to communicate what is important vs what isn't (as
an easy over-generalization). You can use any number of techniques to achieve
that. This is a good start, I think.

------
davidw
That site looks awfully dark and gray to me.

~~~
jamesbritt
Seems to go for arty over readable.

------
anirbas
Only the header shows up in Opera. Maybe he's a good designer, but it doesn't
matter if he can't make his site show up in a standards-compliant browser...

------
pg
Ug. Not a very good example of design. The letter spacing of the subtitles is
so large that you practically have to spell them out.

~~~
brent
I've seen a lot of instances recently where some of the worst design (at least
to my _untrained_ eye) is on sites promoting good design.

~~~
karzeem
Sad but true. Most of the time, that comes from people forgetting that good
design subsumes usability. If a design doesn't score high marks on usability,
it's a bad design, irrespective of how it looks.

------
danw
Found via e1ven: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=66871>

